# Backcountry ski tour around Cody, WY on Presidents' Day



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Dunno if it will work but the cody message board might be able to get you hooked up with somebody... It's a kayak board but they may know somebody.
The Message Board


----------



## birdman83 (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks for the tip. I just posted there.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I've always wanted to head up the North Fork of the Shoshone, upstream from Pahaska Teepee.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Paddle Iraq,
If you have a chance, you should get up above Pahaska someday, lots of good terrain, is a great backcountry tour as well. Ski into Sam Berry meadows and base your climbs/ descents out of there. Another great tour/ ski is West fork of Grinnell creek, the next drainage downriver on the North. Leave from Shoshone Lodge- great stuff!


----------

